# The Supplement That Makes Exercise More Fun



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Supplement That Makes Exercise More Fun by Alyssa McDonald Lutein … can it make exercise more fun? A supplement which makes exercise more fun? It sounds too good to be true. But at the Nutritional Physiology Research Centre, at the University of South Australia, that???s exactly what researchers are working on. ???We are looking [...]

*Read More...*


----------

